

Settlement with the European Commission - lstamour
http://googlepolicyeurope.blogspot.com/2014/02/settlement-with-european-commission.html

======
lstamour
In the full PDF they released today, I thought the screenshot of the
"mortgages" search was particularly awful looking, far too many ads and
clutter -- even the Google box read like an ad. The rest were interesting. I
didn't read enough to find out how to get placed as a third-party alternative.
I imagine it uses microformats or some other similar metadata, which will
quickly become popular. If there's payment for the third-party links, might I
suggest Google that you show fewer AdWords ads? A white sidebar would go a
long way to cleaning up these enhanced pages by giving the eyes some space to
rest on.

